# My new Monark



## Bigmike78 (Sep 23, 2017)

Here's one I just picked up for $50 I believe it to be a 1958


----------



## partsguy (Sep 26, 2017)

Bigmike78 said:


> Here's one I just picked up for $50 I believe it to be a 1958View attachment 681296 View attachment 681296
> 
> View attachment 681297
> 
> View attachment 681298




1964-'67 Monark Thunderbird, built by Huffman. Seems to have survived very well! The lenses are reproduced here (not mine

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=391892570578


----------

